# Advice needed please - my dog being sick



## sadiesmum (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi, I have some concerns about my dog. I cant afford to take her to the vets this week but obviously would find the money if I thought she needed to be seen. I just wanted to check on here first what ppl think before taking her, if things can be sorted without a vets visit. 

She is throwing up in the mornings every so often (certainly not every day) but it has no food in it, just like yello bile. She also had bad wind, and sometimes her tummy is a bit grumbly. 

She is fed a dry diet of the white fish version of country choice, and has a raw egg once a week, natural bio yogurt a couple of times a week, and tinned oily fish once a week. She also has chicken wings once or twice a week, as well as the odd raw lamb bone. 

Has anyone else had this before?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

If my weimy isn't fed first thing in the morn and in the eve she suffers with the same.. My vet put it down to acid build up whilst the tummy is empty.. Obviously im no vet and that was about my dog.. Best of luck xxx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Is she a shih tzu by any chance? I'm only asking because it's so common with them. My boy used to throw up yellow bile in the mornings, but since going onto his raw diet, hasn't thrown up any bile at all.

Perhaps try moving fully onto raw instead of Country Choice?


----------



## sadiesmum (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi and thank you for the reply. I did wonder if it was that, simply hunger, but she had dry food down left in the bowl from last night and hasnt touched it, even though she has had access to it all morning. I offered her breakfast this morning, at 9am and she refused, turning her head away like she really didnt want it. I soaked it in warm water, to see if that made it more appealing but no luck. She has been running about on walks and chasing her ball as normal, so no change there to be worried about. 

I have been reading about IBD. Probably shouldnt have, as I end up scareing myself, but the symptoms sound similar. 

Maybe she just has a bug and I am worrying and overthinking it too much. I am coming towards the end of a 15kg sack of the country choice. Wondering now what to order. :huh:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Oscar used to starve himself for up to days at a time rather than eat what was on offer when we were trying to get him to eat dry food. Perhaps try her on NatureDiet, Nature's Harvest or Wainwrights trays of wet meat? You feed her raw bones anyway, so there shouldn't be an issue with her teeth.

Either that or you could take the plunge and get her straight onto full raw? Oscar's eating Prize Choice minces, with liver/kidney, raw eggs, veg added, and drumsticks for variety. His food barely gets the chance to hit the floor now, he loves it so much, and because it's slow digesting, he feels fuller for longer, possibly why there's no more bile, because there's almost always some food in his tum.


----------



## sadiesmum (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi, we have actually tried a raw diet before, and it just didnt agree with her. She would very often eat the raw food and then be sick shortly afterwards, and her poo (sorry tmi!!) was gross. Not runny, but it certainly didnt look healthy. She wouldnt eat liver or kidneys raw, she used to pick the bits out, and leave them all over the kitchen floor  and eat the rest lol. This is what is making me wonder with IBD as I have read that sufferers should have their food cooked as their tummies cant deal with the raw food. Not sure how right that is as I dont know anything other than what I have read. 

I am going to order some cereal free food and think I may have to buy more tinned fish and maybe mix a little of it each time into her dry food to get her to eat it, when she isnt having an egg or yogurt added. I also wonder whether I should start with just the kibble, and add one thing each week to see what effect it has so we can try and find the source of her troubles. If she still have problems on just the kibble alone, we know it is that. 
.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah you could definitely find out what's irritating her stomach by process of elimination.
So weird that the raw doesn't agree with her, it's normally the last resort for dogs with tummy issues.

Perhaps try the NatureDiet/Nature's Harvest/Wainwrights trays to see if she likes them enough to eat the whole thing and keep it down? Switching slowly of course.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I agree that raw usually is tolerated very well, in fact the reason we first tried it was because of a very poorly pup who could not tolerate any commercial fod. Very difficult to find out what's not tolerated in commercial food due to all the additives. All of mine are raw fed, have been for over seven years and we really never have a runny poo. I wonder if you were feeding it correctly, on it's own with no other food - especially cooked. As for liver, mine won't eat it raw so it's flash fried, 30 secs each side.

Your girl sounds like she has an empty tum and is vomiting bile which mine do some mornings if I don't feed them in time, sometimes Kali won't eat anyway and is sick. She had acute pancreatitis recently, I had a scan and bloods talen to find out why she kept being sick, had wind and a gurgling stomach - she was in pain too, pacing and panting. She was given Tramadol for pain relief and now has a low fat raw diet. She has been fine ever since, she now doesn't have pig tails/ears/skin or chicken with the skin on - all raw of course and it has stopped all the sickness and tummy probs.

Maybe your girl has a touch of pancreatitis too but if she seems in pain with it, pacing and panting and just can't rest she will need to see a vet as it can be fatal.


----------



## sadiesmum (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi, quick update. I took my girl to the vets this afternoon. She still had the runs this morning, and was sick straight after coming back inside. Then on this mornings walk there was a little blood and mucous in her poo (sorry tmi!!). The vet was lovely, took her temp and it was a bit high. She gave her an anti sickness jab, and some antibiotics for her. She thinks it is something she has picked up on walks and with some bland easy to digest food she will pick up. She doesnt think it is a food intolerance as she would be poorly more often than not.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Glad the vet confirmed it's nothing too much and hopefully that wasn't too costly for you.
We've had something similar with previous dogs and found giving a charcoal cob (biscuit) first thing and last thing helped.


----------

